# How long til ooth laying ?



## cole (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi everyone....

I have a couple of Giant Asian Mantids (Latin name anyone?) They are appx 3-4" long, bright green. I bought them as adults about 3wks ago.

Anyway...I successfully mated them about 7 days ago  &amp; He survived intact thanks to feeding her up prior &amp; an opportune offer of a waxworm moth at the crucial moment.

Q???? How long would one expect to wait before she makes ooth :?:

She is back in her large sweet jar with extra twigs, feeding normally but no sign of abdo' swelling or anything ? 70-80f 60%rh

The male has been slower to feed since his epic performance that lasted appx 90 mins at least, keenly observed by the whole family.... :shock: :shock: :shock: lol

I'm wondering if they/she had been bred before I bought them &amp; is'nt fertile or active due to age? I dont know when their last/adult molt was.

I won't go on :wink: .....lol Any thoughts :?: Cole

Keeping: [SIZE=8pt]Sphodrmantis Grandis &amp; red arm, Loads of Peruviana (thanks to Ian's quality ooth), Giant Asians, Creobrotter Gemmatus, Diabolicum, Whalbergii, Sticks , Reps &amp; Amphibs[/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

He only mated for 90 minutes? Every mantis I have ever mated did it for several hours. I think you should mate them again. There is no set time period between mating and egg laying. A mantis will lay her eggs at the same time regardless if she was mated or not. Could be days could be weeks. If her abdomen is very fat then it will be soon.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm not sure how different they would be but my pw pair mated for just a few minutes and she produced 2 fertile ooths, i expect these species may have other things to get on with though, like getting away from predators (they're much smaller after all), so mating may be a quicker thing for them...


----------

